# Pokémon 7th/8th gens & Wii service discs leaked (The Gigaleak 6)



## Ryccardo (Oct 17, 2020)

Keeping with the usual format, nondescriptive links have been posted on 4chan's /vp/ board today. However, despite being three archives, they are in fact *five files*, as one of them is split into three parts, a first for these leaks.

The description of the contents, as usual, is a non-exhaustive summary.

Name: wiidump.7z - 2.853.553.005 bytes - SHA1: E62FBB932209C753AC04729B5C1E41A718B54FB0

The infamous *Pre-repair Check Disk*, used to detect IOSes with an unofficial titleID or an excessively high version, the Twilight Hack saves, as well as evidence of discs that failed BCA verification; it also deletes personal information such as the delivery address for photos ordered via the Digicam Print Channel. It runs on IOS55, solving another long-standing question of what IOS newer service discs use after the IOS16 scandal.
The *Vwii version of the Wii Backup Disc*, as above, using IOS55.
Drivers for the NDEV systems including the *Barnacle2* EXI to USB interface.
Full datasheet for the *Broadway* processor.
*SDBoot images* for use with the appropriate boot2 uncovered in previous leaks.

git_program170525momiji.zip - 752.870.668 bytes - SHA1: E6BBA57133C8F90C019429D3F88EF68087AA74F5

Partial source code for *Pokémon UltraSun/UltraMoon* (with git history, but not including artwork, music, or strings)
*Zorro* library for extra signing on 3DS of (eg) save files

ios-releases.tar.7z.001 - 4.294.967.296 bytes - SHA1: FE9A48420E9A720DF59A7CD9CE4B19DD532519B9
ios-releases.tar.7z.002 - 4.294.967.296 bytes - SHA1: B612B4C9E717ADA42D4B93281DF287A3462DDD07
ios-releases.tar.7z.003 - 3.436.014.938 bytes - SHA1: 678845F8AC3EEEEEE3A3B2B201045565769A66BF

Fairly comprehensive history of *Wii IOS* (source and binaries) and, to a significantly lesser extent, of other core system software.



Update! As of 2020-10-22, two new archives have been posted:

develop_Develop_264_20180326134219_Sword.zip - 3.157.719.053 bytes - SHA1: 9F4DBCB29D60E2822E8435E16D236FBB510D7500
Password: JF9034jf

Early version of *Pokémon Sword* with debug features and a seemingly complete National Dex in developer encrypted NSP format.

develop_Develop_30_20171222164419.zip - 4.106.379.559 byte - SHA1: CDC04AA860E5102BE6EC6A33E8C358B39D04FB40
Password: ejfid934

An earlier prerelease developer version of *Pokémon Sword*, despite the name of the contents ("beluga") suggesting it would be Let's Go.



And, barely a day later, yet another Sword build:
develop_Develop_562_20180525204848_Sword.zip.001 - 4.294.967.296 bytes - SHA1: F10E3617AB28777520B415F62C2B1EA6EB46B9A2
develop_Develop_562_20180525204848_Sword.zip.002 - 1.803.361.276 - SHA1: A6AF237718AF074774D4429AD330E5FD9B4027C0
Password: f9fdja9




> Previously in this series: Gigaleak 5, Gigaleak 4, Pokémon Emerald/Wii Startup Disc, Gigaleak 2, "The Gigaleak", Generation 4, Generation 3, New-2DS factory software, 3DS internal use Pokémon ROMs, iQue Player, and Wii kernels, Generation 2, and Generation 1.



[PLATFORM=/platform/wii]Wii[/PLATFORM] [GAME=/game/pok-mon-ultra-moon.36793]Pokémon UltraSun & UltraMoon[/GAME] [GAME=/game/pok-mon-sword.37382]Pokémon Sword[/GAME]


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 17, 2020)

Oh shit, Gen 7 is fairly recent. Maybe there's even a chance we'll see some Switch leaks. Clearly whoever had dumped all this must have done so fairly recently. I am guessing former employee gone rogue.


----------



## James_ (Oct 17, 2020)

wait what the fuck there's been 6 gigaleaks?


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 17, 2020)

James_ said:


> wait what the fuck there's been 6 gigaleaks?


You know, there are links to previous articles for a reason 
See also https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gigaleak-4.573513/#post-9194997 if you're wondering about the naming!


----------



## James_ (Oct 17, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> You know, there are links to previous articles for a reason
> See also https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gigaleak-4.573513/#post-9194997 if you're wondering about the naming!


Ah, I see.

Damn.
Nintendo's probably more than livid at this point.


----------



## Darksabre72 (Oct 17, 2020)

dang and here i thought the gigaleaks were done


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 17, 2020)

Man, this fight between Kyo and Iori is really getting heated, amirite?


----------



## Axido (Oct 17, 2020)

Damn, Sun and Moon source codes are the thing I expected the least... though, those were also the Pokémon games I played the least.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 17, 2020)

Ohhhh, time to cram more data away : D


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 17, 2020)

hahahah REVENGE (not nearly as good as the entire nintendo legal team gettinig montazuma's revenge at the same time but still)....also i wonder if the original leaker's getting into more trouble with each leak comming out


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 17, 2020)

I guess the question is what use of this information is for us? I remember not too long older pokemon games was leaked and nothing was done with them


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 17, 2020)

All these gigaleaks, and still the info I'm most interested in remains elusive (that is the parts of the source codes of the 3DS and/or Wii U that have 300 title limit in place).


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 17, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> All these gigaleaks, and still the info I'm most interested in remains elusive (that is the parts of the source codes of the 3DS and/or Wii U that have 300 title limit in place).



Honestly? The most interesting things that could come from these leaks (since it seems like the content of these leaks are being dripfed) would be unreleased stuff. I'm talking Zelda 64, URA Zelda, Earthbound 64, Metroid Dread (if there was anything of substance to begin with), etc..

Kind of like the last thing one could want from RE1.5 would be for the final build to surface online for the sake of closure on the final form that RE2's prototype took.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Oct 17, 2020)

Would be cool if Wii U's source code was in there, just saying x)


----------



## raxadian (Oct 17, 2020)

Well, any news about Wii hacking besides hacking the Wii mini? 

Sun and Moon... well the 3DS Pokemon trading is over and ai dunno if you can transfer your Sun and Moon Pokemon to the Switch...


----------



## Valery0p (Oct 17, 2020)

A quick Google search tells me those were the first pokemon games translated to Chinese, so maybe the broadon theory is still plausible?


Ryccardo said:


> after the IOS16 scandal.


Tell me more, what happened back then?


----------



## EPgrouch (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm a little disappointed I was hoping to see some unreleased prototypes.


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 17, 2020)

OP updated 



chrisrlink said:


> also i wonder if the original leaker's getting into more trouble with each leak comming out


No, Wack0 was already convicted to (loosely) house arrest with no computers for 5 years



Axido said:


> Damn, Sun and Moon source codes are the thing I expected the least... though, those were also the Pokémon games I played the least.


There are multiple reasonable definitions of "game" but the one I would stand behind is "an activity performed for fun", which clearly disqualifies these over 30 minute forced tutorials 



Goku1992A said:


> I guess the question is what use of this information is for us? I remember not too long older pokemon games was leaked and nothing was done with them


If you want to figure out how the game works or write mods for them, the unofficial disassemblies (to the extent they are done, which for red/blue is "pretty much fully") do a superior job since the comments and function/variable names are in decent English and come with a detailed list of dependencies; assuming those exist and are fairly advanced (which is as of today is mostly true for the GBA series and earlier) the official source is pretty much only better for seeing what nearly missed the cut, such as conditionally compiled debug features or demos



raxadian said:


> Well, any news about Wii hacking besides hacking the Wii mini?


sdboot, which came in a much earlier leak (the files mentioned here are just the ones officially intended to be used with it) may allow any Wii to run a custom boot2 (after very invasive mods which currently don't have public software to automate them), but indeed still nothing for the public yet



Valery0p said:


> Tell me more, what happened back then?


Read the "wad manager (ios16)" section: https://gbatemp.net/threads/part-of-the-wii-hacking-history-summer-2008-to-2009.521275/

Since the current public IOS16 is a stub, they could be installing an higher non-stub version somehow before using the Wii Backup Disc, but the version leaked today just shows they switched to another regular one


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 17, 2020)

Still patiently waiting for some legend to make a Wave Race source port and level editor


----------



## xdarkmario (Oct 17, 2020)

man i love this kinda stuff but i have a feeling this will be bad news for nintendo if they dont catch that mole..
when they catch him they wont arrest him they will chop his fucking head off


----------



## raxadian (Oct 18, 2020)

xdarkmario said:


> man i love this kinda stuff but i have a feeling this will be bad news for nintendo if they dont catch that mole..
> when they catch him they wont arrest him they will chop his fucking head off



The 3DS is dead, so is the Wii U. The 3DS online services will die at any moment if they haven't already same for the Wii U.

At the moment Nintendo mostly cares about the Switch.


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 18, 2020)

@Ryccardo 

So basically we will get like Pokemon Liquid Crystal and other pokemon mod games? I remember the fan made mods was pretty good. I guess back then Nintendo didn't care about fan made mods but if someone did make a pokeomon fan project they will get sued


----------



## DarkKaine (Oct 18, 2020)

Oh shit another gigaleak.
*click*
Pokemon and Wii stuff.
Oh well, maybe next time. Still hopeful for that Melee source code to pop up at some point.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Oct 18, 2020)

with all these leaks i’m surprised no one leaked the wii sports beta that has the cut airplane mode


----------



## Tony_93 (Oct 18, 2020)

Dude once Nintendo puts their hands on whoever is leaking all of these files...


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 18, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I guess the question is what use of this information is for us? I remember not too long older pokemon games was leaked and nothing was done with them



Maybe they're too terrified. All the glitches make red/blue sound like lovecraftian horror for coders.


----------



## tiamat999 (Oct 18, 2020)

Why does it seem like Nintendo is doing these leaks


----------



## raxadian (Oct 18, 2020)

Lumstar said:


> Maybe they're too terrified. All the glitches make red/blue sound like lovecraftian horror for coders.



95% Of those glitchers were found simply because the people played the games too much and tried everything to get Mew.


----------



## lordelan (Oct 18, 2020)

Just leak Wii U cafeOS source code already so we can achieve a haxchi-less real coldboot solution already.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2020)

Wonder why Nintendo haven't gotten their private plumber to fix their leaks yet?


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 18, 2020)

Scandal! Scandal! Scandal!

Thanks to TheLordScruffy on Discord, we now know that Nintendo has utilized fanmade emulators on their consoles.Under "ios_releases\ios_release_090406170009\build\gba\sw\tools\sim\vba\src" is source code for VisualBoyAdvance, found in Wii development files. pic.twitter.com/MhkFGRX5K7— TV (@lombtv) October 17, 2020


While the above tweet is inaccurate, as Nintendo did not in fact use those files (which are remnants of the canceled iQue Netcard project), and it was Broadon's work... be ready for another misleading "nintendo sells pirated roms" meme


----------



## PatrickD85 (Oct 18, 2020)

It does not stop now doesn't it...


----------



## SummonerArthur (Oct 19, 2020)

Did they found pokemon stars yet? XD


----------



## kietpro_90 (Oct 19, 2020)

I waited and arrived, i like Pokémon


----------



## Acid_Snake (Oct 19, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Well, any news about Wii hacking besides hacking the Wii mini?
> 
> Sun and Moon... well the 3DS Pokemon trading is over and ai dunno if you can transfer your Sun and Moon Pokemon to the Switch...


Isn't the Wii already hacked to death to the point where you can:
- Coldboot into hacked system
- Launch pirated games from external hard drives
- Launch homebrew from anywhere
- Launch a full desktop Linux OS
Honestly I don't know what else you want from a 2006 console with 64MB of RAM. The Wii U on the other hand could be improved if they ever get the Linux port to use GPU acceleration and multicore, but nobody seems to care about it cause there's no new games to pirate.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 19, 2020)

I cant wait to see this as a Pokemon hehe human head in bird body shit around hehe. It has internal organs hehe.


----------



## Gunstorm (Oct 19, 2020)

maybe after SM64ports at wiiu/wii/ps2/pc/web/whataever we will see pokemon Sun/Moon ports too?

https://versus.com/en/nintendo-3ds-xl-vs-nintendo-wii-u-8gb


----------



## ViDeOmAnCiNi (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm fairly sure that all of the data was downloaded in one go and they are spacing out the gigaleak releases as they go thru it all and have a grasp on what exactly is inside the file(s)...


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 19, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> hahahah REVENGE (not nearly as good as the entire nintendo legal team gettinig montazuma's revenge at the same time but still)....also i wonder if the original leaker's getting into more trouble with each leak comming out


Probably not. My guess is it's not an individual but a group doing it somewhat anonymously. If they're smart they're doing it from a country like China or another country that doesn't care about copyright infringement.

If it is an individual, they'll probably get in more trouble with each one, but only if it can be proven that they are behind every one.


----------



## Zaiphon (Oct 19, 2020)

Is there a mega or GD with all the leaks? Or any hint to find them?


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm a simple man. I see "leak", i like.

But seriously....are they THAT blind (not that i mind lol) that they are leaking, so they can shut down connections phisically to their own stuff lol?!

I mean while they are busy with suing people and getting millions on courts, they dont notice they are leaking..literally lolol.

Its really interesting all of this even though i dont understand any of it haha


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 20, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> But seriously....are they THAT blind (not that i mind lol) that they are leaking, so they can shut down connections phisically to their own stuff lol?!


This happened in early 2018 (and most if not all of it isn't even directly Nintendo's stuff, but iQue and BroadOn's, which happens to include a lot of stuff Nintendo sent them to design their consoles), and Wack0 was already sentenced for that

What you see in these articles is (alegedly) Wack0's friends having fun posting what they received from him, after 2 years of hoarding (not that most people knew what happened until last christmas, when Ganix confessed on the now dead glitchcity.info)


----------



## Dogson (Oct 20, 2020)

The leak is old, seeing a lot of people thinking there's new leaks, or thinking it's some group, employee or Nintendo themselves deciding to do it..

this was done 2-3 years ago. The Pokemon sprites, betas, space world, all of that was done by the same guy, 2TB of data was taken, supposedly iQue server requests or something like that, by a computer security expert that's a bit mentally "not there", he was arrested but deemed not fit for jail. Look for wack0 to read more info on that guy.

One of the hackers friends with a copy of the data has been slowly releasing the leaks to constantly hit news sites and build hype (at first covering traces with fake stories of collectors owning a space world rom, or another collector leaking pokemon green backsprites, while in reality those backsprites were data in the leaks)

We'll be seeing news on this for years to come, only a fraction is leaked so far if the 2TB the drip feed leaker says he has is true.

edit:
Oh, someone already mentioned this as I was typing.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 20, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Metroid Dread (if there was anything of substance to begin with), etc..


I wish...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dogson said:


> The leak is old, seeing a lot of people thinking there's new leaks, or thinking it's some group, employee or Nintendo themselves deciding to do it..
> 
> this was done 2-3 years ago. The Pokemon sprites, betas, space world, all of that was done by the same guy, 2TB of data was taken, supposedly iQue server requests or something like that, by a computer security expert that's a bit mentally "not there", he was arrested but deemed not fit for jail. Look for wack0 to read more info on that guy.
> 
> ...


DAMN! didnt know all that, its so interesting, like some novel!

Lol, my own HDD is 1TB and its big...now 2TB of leaked data?! Thats insane amount of stuff!!!!


----------



## TheZander (Oct 20, 2020)

Still no script to the unreleased mario bros the movie sequel?


----------



## Green Mii (Oct 20, 2020)

I just hope we eventually get to see the betas of Super Mario Sunshine and Luigi's Mansion. They seem to be drastically different from their final versions and it'd be interesting to see just how much changed.


----------



## Unity150_magickavoxel (Oct 20, 2020)

This was found in the repository


----------



## Moon164 (Oct 21, 2020)

POKEMON SUN AND MOON PC PORT IN HD PLEASE !!!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 21, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> POKEMON SUN AND MOON PC PORT IN HD PLEASE !!!


As cool as that would be, Nintendo would shut it down in no time at all.


----------



## Ryccardo -- Update 1 (Oct 21, 2020)

Update! 

First, a correction to the post - the second file is in fact UltraSucks, not the original release (still a lame interactive movie amirite?)

Second, two new files have been posted (that in my opinion do not deserve another topic so soon) - the former being a prerelease debug version of Sword


----------



## Madridi (Oct 22, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> Update!
> 
> First, a correction to the post - the second file is in fact UltraSucks, not the original release (still a lame interactive movie amirite?)


Can you clarify what you mean by this? I am confused.

Also, I think every leak is worth a new topic. This could easily go unnoticed for those who already read this topic. I can see your point if it’s 24h apart or something, but yeah..


----------



## Moon164 (Oct 22, 2020)

RedBlueGreen said:


> As cool as that would be, Nintendo would shut it down in no time at all.


Probably, but once on the internet, always on the Internet, the Super Mario 64 they tried their best to block ports, but every day we see more new platforms receiving the PC port.
https://itrunsmario64.blogspot.com/p/does-it-run-super-mario-64.html
If someone made a PC port for Pokémon Sun/Moon, even if GameFreak barred the project, it wouldn't be long before other people downloaded and made it available elsewhere (and made ports for other platforms, as happened with Super Mario 64.)


----------



## Soraiko (Oct 22, 2020)

can i install that nsp of the pkmn sword developer version? i ask because it says developer encrypted


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 22, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> can i install that nsp of the pkmn sword developer version? i ask because it says developer encrypted



Tried it, won't install .


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 22, 2020)

Madridi said:


> Can you clarify what you mean by this? I am confused.
> 
> Also, I think every leak is worth a new topic. This could easily go unnoticed for those who already read this topic. I can see your point if it’s 24h apart or something, but yeah..


The Momiji file is partial source for Ultrasun, not for the original Sun which is codenamed Niji

And well, this is barely a week apart with already a couple of topics already in the first page of USN 



Sora Takihawa said:


> can i install that nsp of the pkmn sword developer version? i ask because it says developer encrypted


Yes, on a real developer console  (as the streamer has done)

You can extract it with the developer common keys and possibly repack it with the retail ones, dunno, but in any case you will probably have to deal with the missing HostIO services if you actually want to run it


----------



## Moon164 -- Documentation of newer Sword build (Oct 22, 2020)

So, about the Pokémon Sword/Shield leak :

Two builds were leaked. ( Dec 17 build / Mar 18 build )And yes, the games were being developed together with Ultra Sun / Moon, Let's Go Pikachu / Eevee and Little Town Hero, the oldest date is 2017, but the game was probably being developed before that.

Lots of reused Sun/Moon and Let's Go assets ( which makes sense since they use the same engine )

The Mega-Evolution parameters were present in the game (including the 2018 Build home screen contains a Mega Rayquaza), probably the decision to remove Mega Evolutions came at the end of the game's development.

The game has the parameter of all Pokémon from National Dex, but only 21 of them are used, strangely some Pokémon that are present in the beta like Greninja and Furfrou are not present in the final versions or in the DLCs. ( possibly the decision to remove the Pokémon also came at the end of development )

Like Sun/Moon the game has a mini-map in the lower right corner of the screen that has been removed from the final version.

Dynamax and Gigantamax are present in the 2018 build, they probably thought of the idea very early in development.

The beta has camera control in all areas of the game. (different from the final version where you only control the camera in the Wild Area and in the DLC areas.)

Rotom Dex would be back in the game and there would also be a '' Girl Rotom ''


----------



## Soraiko (Oct 22, 2020)

aww sad that i dont have a dev unit


----------



## Manurocker95 (Oct 22, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> aww sad that i dont have a dev unit


There are some patched builds out there


----------



## Soraiko (Oct 22, 2020)

sadly its not allowed to tell where...i have no idea how to search ...i try to find xD


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 23, 2020)

Yeeeah... A third build of Sword is out, filenames in OP, downloads on the usual places (not xbins)


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Oct 23, 2020)

Is any nsp out to play on a retail switch?


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 23, 2020)

TheGreek Boy said:


> Is any nsp out to play on a retail switch?


Yes, someone uploaded converted versions on google drive (and also made a torrent) and a friend passed me a link - however I can't find out a convenient search term I could tell you while staying within the rules


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Oct 23, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> Yes, someone uploaded converted versions on google drive (and also made a torrent) and a friend passed me a link - however I can't find out a convenient search term I could tell you while staying within the rules


found it.. thanks btw


----------



## Tur7L3 (Oct 26, 2020)

It's already getting weird. I mean, if the leaks reach Nintendo Switch, Nintendo will of course start caring








Anyways, Switch leaks would be cool.


----------



## Manurocker95 (Oct 26, 2020)

Tur7L3 said:


> It's already getting weird. I mean, if the leaks reach Nintendo Switch, Nintendo will of course start caring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There have been switch sdk leaks already, but yeah, someone seems to want to f*ck Ninty or at least, Game Freak


----------



## Wuigi (Oct 26, 2020)

Hopefully the Zorro library be used to extract encrypted saves without the header.
I dumped a friend's save a few years ago with the useless powersaves and after a few months his 3DS and games were stolen.
It would be awesome if I could restore it.
He had all pokemon in X.


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 27, 2020)

Wuigi said:


> Hopefully the Zorro library be used to extract encrypted saves without the header.


Won't be useful for you... this is an optional extra for overzealous/stupid developers (like "game"freak amirite?) to apply to individual files, not the system enforced security on the disk image that contains said files (ie a .sav) that title developers don't have to care about since it's all behind the scenes


----------



## Wuigi (Oct 27, 2020)

@Ryccardo Ok thanks for the clarification.
Really a shame, that the encryption is so well done in my case.


----------

